# Smallest headlamp?



## danpass (Apr 16, 2013)

single AAA power supply preferred but the Petzl E+Lite could also be an option.


Actual requirements:

- LO mode allowing for light in the 20-30s of hours
- At least IPX4 water resistance rating
- uber packable. Like if it were to take the form factor of a midsize swiss army knife that would be great lol.

A title search found some threads but they are 7yrs old and I didn't want to raise the dead


----------



## markr6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fenix HL10 comes to mind immediately.

While not a heallamp, you can use an Olight i3s as such with the clip on a baseball cap. But then you're out of luck when you don't want/can't wear a hat.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 16, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Fenix HL10 comes to mind immediately



Same here. The only thing I would wish the had for this one is a retractable headband similar to the zipka. That and a warm LED like ZLH501w.


----------



## rojos (Apr 16, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Fenix HL10 comes to mind immediately.



Sadly, it doesn't seem to be available yet in the US. The ship date at Fenix Store keeps changing, and now is listed as 5/31.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Apr 16, 2013)

danpass said:


> A title search found some threads but they are 7yrs old and I didn't want to raise the dead


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eeded-for-EDC-Bag&highlight=Smallest+headlamp


----------



## danpass (Apr 16, 2013)

Well it seems one person was intent on raising the dead. 

Now that thread may follow the typical pattern of reading just the first few responses and readers shaking their heads in confusion as a result; "that ain't even close to small, WTH?"


----------



## Arm and Leg (Apr 16, 2013)

I think the SureFire headlamp is fairly small and pretty cool, especially with its variability.


----------



## danpass (Apr 17, 2013)

The SF is nice but it costs .............. well, you know. 

Given the goals for this request, the ones in the running so far are the Mammut S-Lite and the PT Scout and the Petzl e+lite, despite those two being button cell lights.


----------



## rojos (Apr 18, 2013)

There's always this option. Or something like it.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?352937-Fenix-E01-as-backup-headlamp


----------



## cyuetech (Apr 27, 2013)

it is cute:nana:


danpass said:


> single AAA power supply preferred but the Petzl E+Lite could also be an option.
> 
> 
> Actual requirements:
> ...


----------



## bnemmie (Apr 28, 2013)

For what it's worth the E+Lite has treated me very well for years. It gives off true red light, not that watery orange-y light some filters can give. And when your eyes are truly adjusted to darkness the white light output is plenty enough to use. It packs ultra-small, and the hard case provided prevents accidental activation. I even don't mind it running off coin cells. They don't need replacement often enough to bother me, and the output is respectable enough not to matter. Hope it helps.


----------



## jorn (May 2, 2013)

The itp h01 is pretty nice. Didn't like the slow pwm. Modded mine with a warm hi cri xp-g.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (May 4, 2013)

Princeton Tec Byte.....


----------



## Shorty66 (May 5, 2013)

I still hope that someday zebralight will release an AAA Headlamp with a retractable headband (like the new e+lite)...


----------



## lampeDépêche (May 5, 2013)

Shorty66 said:


> I still hope that someday zebralight will release an AAA Headlamp with a retractable headband (like the new e+lite)...



Yes, this makes the crucial point: the headband is the real issue here.

The Fenix HL10 is very cute, and I would like to like it.

However, it seems to me totally pointless to make a very small AAA-powered light-unit, when the headband and mounting unit are going to take up as much room as a much larger light.

It's easy to make smaller and smaller lights--even right-angle ones.

But if your mounting system and headband take up so much room, then what's the point? It still will not be the sort of thing that you can EDC, or pack small. 

So I applaud the Petzl people for trying the retractable systems--that seems like the right direction to go. I don't know whether they work or not, and in particular I worry about stability for e.g. trail-runners. What makes headlamps stable, it seems, is either an over-the-head strap, or a wide flat webbing like the Niteize mentioned above. But of course those take up room. 

Perhaps the Petzl is light enough that it doesn't bounce anyhow?

Anyhow--progress in making headlamps smaller has to start with the headband system!


----------



## luxandlumen (May 9, 2013)

What I may recommend is using an Nitecore Headband and an Olight i3s flashlight.
I think the i3s is a really price/lumen/space winner.

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


Maybe you can sew the lug for the flashlight a little bit tighter?


----------



## Blue72 (May 9, 2013)

I love my petzl zipka 2 !!!!

the beam is supper wide

No matter how small the headlamp is, the strap is what makes it bulky. The zipka retractable cord works extremely well and surprisingly durable as well.

The optional core battery makes it fun by allowing you to change the regulation and runtime


----------



## f22shift (May 9, 2013)

Shorty66 said:


> I still hope that someday zebralight will release an AAA Headlamp with a retractable headband (like the new e+lite)...



man i've been waiting for one of these for forever. i still wonder though how reliable a retractable headband is in use.

i know zebralight would do their usual minimalistic design which would be nice. not a fan on how fenix made their aaa headlamp the size of a aa with all the extra junk. still.. i might get one down the line and toss the fenix headband. maybe try an elastic loop with a shoelace to hold it.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 10, 2013)

f22shift said:


> man i've been waiting for one of these for forever.



somebody made their own: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...raLight-Mods&p=3532089&viewfull=1#post3532089


----------



## Shorty66 (May 14, 2013)

Thats been me. Though it doesnt quite get to the e+Lite size as its based on a H60 and a Zipka Headband. Try to imagine a retractable headband wich is in line withe the rest of the body - a simple tube where the headband is stored in the extension of the battery tube. That way the light could easily be handheld or pocket carried by a clip an still be used as a headlemp.


----------

